
Show HN: Tool to turn your HTML into a collapsible tree - peterbe
http://htmltree.peterbe.com
======
diasks2
Neat idea. At first it wasn't completely obvious to me that you could click on
a node to expand it. You might want to add just a little bit of text to help
people out there.

Additionally, it seems that as the graph spreads to the right it disappears
outside of the div and I can't find any way to click or scroll to keep
following it horizontally.

------
gamegoblin
This perfectly illustrates the table-hell the hackernews is designed on.

~~~
hrjet
Is it because of tables, or because the HTML is not valid?

I had reported this sometime back, but was turned down:
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/78](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/78)

------
ChrisNorstrom
Nice project. Very smooth. You should make a todo list app out of this. The
tree layout would make it very easy to organize projects and tasks.

One thing: you should increase the minimum size of the smallest sized
clickable circles. They're hard to click on to expand.

~~~
peterbe
A minimum is coming. I have a friend and colleague who's hopefully going to
help me make the _area_ of the circles be proportional to the size instead of
the _radius_. Then we'll give it a minimum.

~~~
mmun
Just take the radius to be the square root of the size and then multiply it by
a suitable scaling constant.

This will ensure that the area, which is proportional to the square of the
radius, remains proportional to the size.

------
karangoeluw
Make this go into the shadow DOM too.

[http://htmltree.peterbe.com/?url=http:%2F%2Fkaran.github.io%...](http://htmltree.peterbe.com/?url=http:%2F%2Fkaran.github.io%2Fx-
meme%2Fcomponents%2Fx-meme%2Fdemo.html)

------
joeheyming
I thought this was very meta:
[http://htmltree.peterbe.com/?url=htmltree.peterbe.com](http://htmltree.peterbe.com/?url=htmltree.peterbe.com)

~~~
vram22
Did you mean recursive?

[https://www.google.co.in/search?q=recursion](https://www.google.co.in/search?q=recursion)

:)

------
gisenberg
Entered [http://www.google.com](http://www.google.com), got infinite loading
spinner.

~~~
peterbe
Worked now
[http://htmltree.peterbe.com/?url=www.google.com](http://htmltree.peterbe.com/?url=www.google.com)
Could have just been a dead squirrel in the pipes. All cleared.

------
leeoniya
nice, i'd prefer more to be unfolded from the get-go. maybe 3 levels

~~~
peterbe
I kinda like the idea of starting gently so you can see what's going on.

------
kitwalker12
smooth. Though, for some reason it couldn't parse my top-level address. Worked
fine if I provided a second level URL

~~~
peterbe
What was the URL so I can debug?

~~~
kitwalker12
I checked again. It's working now.

------
vladikoff
Cool! Can't scroll right though? :(

~~~
peterbe
What browser?

~~~
runarberg
firefox 29 on ubuntu 14.04. Unable to scroll right when the tree expands past
the windows width.

